# We Sell Oil Booms and Oil Pads and other various items!!



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

To anyone interested: My family company in Mobile sells oils booms and oil pads, gloves, rainsuits and other others that are being used for the oil recovery process. if anyone knows of anyone that needs oil cleanup supplies, feel free to call me at 251.767.6476 

cliff kennedy


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks!

How much does 500' of oil boom cost?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Found 17" draft hard boom for $2,200 per 100 foot. Is that price comparable to yours?


----------

